# Hickory Nuts and Deer?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

As I was mowing my grass this evening I noticed that hickory nuts are starting to fall. Do deer eat them? I noticed that some of the nuts were knawed or a big chuck of the shell was chewed. Usually squirrels seem to split them and take the nut and leave the shells behind for me. I think I'll set out a camera and see what it shows.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Around my house its usually the squirrels who get them. I think they have less nutrition than acorns and deer prefer the acorns over them.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I watch them eat hickory nuts a lot.


----------

